# Campsites - know any good ones?



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi Folks

After a trial run this weekend the Mrs seems to like camping so we're looking for ideas for a week we have off in July. We'll be heading up to Aberdeen on the Saturday night so we'll be staying at a campsite we already know of for the first night (unless the weather is crap then we'll hotel it).

We're willing to go anywhere and already thinking of Aviemore or Skye - we'll end up wherever the weather forecast is best. I did fancy Islay but at £100 return for the boat we'll give it a miss.

Main requirements are decent quality toilet & shower facilities and preferably within walking distance of a nice pub. MINIMAL MIDGES!

Likewise if anyone has had any bad experiences recently at any campsites let me know so I can avoid them.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

There is a site called wadesgrave in mersea island in Essex. Really good site and got lots of stuff to do.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

nuttynats said:


> There is a site called wadesgrave in mersea island in Essex. Really good site and got lots of stuff to do.


Thanks. I should have mentioned that I'm looking in Scotland only (hence why this post is in the Scotland forum).

Cheers anyway!


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

nuttynats said:


> There is a site called wadesgrave in mersea island in Essex. Really good site and got lots of stuff to do.


Errrrr, he's heading for the Scottish Highlands.......


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

grantwils said:


> Thanks. I should have mentioned that I'm looking in Scotland only (hence why this post is in the Scotland forum).
> 
> Cheers anyway!


Sorry didn't realise as u said willing to travel too !! Oh that's a shame though as it is a lovely site !!


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Errrrr, he's heading for the Scottish Highlands.......


Now now. They were only being helpful - I did say I was willing to go anywhere!


----------



## andyb (Jun 4, 2006)

Glenmore Campsite just outside Aviemore...stunning location...site not bad but not quite what it was a few years ago.

Grantown on Spey...excellent site...loos/showers are the best I`ve ever seen....nice little town and plenty to do/see within a shortish drive.

Hope this helps


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

andyb said:


> Glenmore Campsite just outside Aviemore...stunning location...site not bad but not quite what it was a few years ago.
> 
> Grantown on Spey...excellent site...loos/showers are the best I`ve ever seen....nice little town and plenty to do/see within a shortish drive.
> 
> Hope this helps


I'll second Grantown. Lovely site, clean facilities, and short walk from town centre. It's a nice wee town. There's also Loch Morlich beside Aviemore, wee site on the side of the loch. Really nice, have been to the loch and woods for a nice walk - haven't stayed there myself but my mate raves about it. Bunchbrew near Inverness is also meant to be very good.

Edit - Bunchbrew Website

It's a lovely bit of the world, enjoy! Which site u planning staying at in Aberdeen?


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Deeside holiday park. Been there a couple of times in a caravan.

thanks for the suggestions people. Grantown/aviemore sounds goodto me!


----------



## herbie147 (May 30, 2010)

Isle of Skye is good.

Im off camping end of next week, going up to John O'Groats area.


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Loch Morlich campsite in aviemore was really good when i was there a couple of years ago and away for a road trip next month and we are stopping there. Good New Shower and Toilet facillitys a wee drive away from avimore. i think there was a pub up the road but cant remember right but there is a shop on site. But there is a hotel down the road so if it rains its a winner haha

Here are a couple of websites i use for finding acomadation for the area and that.

http://visitcairngorms.com/aviemore

http://visitcairngorms.com/accommodation-in-aviemore

hope this helps and ask the missis if she is feeling ok i mean to like camping lol mine hates it lol


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

We have some touring on our parks in Scotland...

www.parkdeanholidays.co.uk


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Nevis campsite right at the base of Ben Nevis in Fort William is a cracker. Me, the Mrs and the wee fella are heading up to Ullapool for a few days. The campsite is supposed to be quite good so fingers crossed.


----------



## albo (Nov 25, 2008)

foot park on the edge of ullswater in the lake distrisct. 

close to penrith, and every thing else in lakes. 

13 pound a nite but worth it as its got every thing. 

some great driving roads too which is the main reason i went lol


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

albo said:


> foot park on the edge of ullswater in the lake distrisct.
> 
> close to penrith, and every thing else in lakes.
> 
> ...


Scotland mate.


----------



## huvo (Dec 14, 2009)

*Try this.*

thereis a site in pitlochry called Milton of Fonab. My dad stayed there a fair few times and raved about it.Centrally located so handy to most places, might be worth considering:thumb:


----------

